

Ask HN: What sites like GrooveHQ offers discounted SaaS Products for Startups - pushkargaikwad

Sites like groovehq.com list software who are offering 90 days trial or xx% discount specially for startups and small businesses, can someone tell me list of similar sites ? it will be helpful to others too<p>Thanks
======
stevematzal
I know of Crazy Egg and their 90 day free trial.

